# Pink Floyd



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

We all know that when composers wrote songs they actually tried and produced a masterpeice. Now when it comes to this generation i cant think of any band that actually puts some effort into their songs as much as pink floyd does any agree if so list your favorite pink floyd song,

Time from Dark Side Of The Moon is my favorite or Atom Heart Mother From Atom Heart Mother


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

That high four-note vocal motif in Atom Heart Mother, along with Careful With That Axe Eugene, and many other ethereal moments in Pink Floyd's output, cast a spell that still influences the way I think about music 30+ years on. I'd like to ramble on about the Floyd, Mr. Salieri, but your question was specific. And tough. There are several contenders on their first album, The Piper at the Gates of Dawn (I recommend the mono mix); The Great Gig in the Sky from Dark Side of the Moon; Comfortably Numb from The Wall; with a gun to my head I'll say Matilda Mother, from Piper. Or, on the other hand, maybe...


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

One of the few rock bands I can still stand to listen to. Love Pink Floyd. And, I am so glad you mentioned _Atom Heart Mother_!! One of my favorite albums. Astounding title track, and love the final track, _Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast_.

A couple of not often mentioned tracks that I really enjoy are _Echoes_ from the _Meddle_ album, and _Grandchester Meadows _from the _Ummaggauma _album.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

How did I forget "Echoes"? Truly, 'tis a thing of wonders. We might also be thankful that the band changed the name it had during its development: "Return of the Sons of Nothing".
The Ummagumma album has two great pieces of tape tomfoolery on it: "Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In a Cave and Grooving With a Pict", and "The Grand Vizier's Garden Party". When you look at the titles that bands such as Tangerine Dream used to think up as well, you have to wonder whether they were trying to out-do each other for wackiness. "Rising Runner Missed By Endless Sender" springs to mind. Then you had band names like Hydrogen Jukebox, and Crispy Ambulance. Swansea used to harbour Andy Pandaemonium. There's an Irish goth band called Sisters of Murphy, and a Jewish tribute band called Guns and Moses. 
Back to the Floyd. Polls of their fans seem to come up with "Wish You Were Here" as their favourite song. Fine though it is, I'd rather hear "A Pillow of Winds", and indeed many others.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Mark Harwood said:


> Back to the Floyd. Polls of their fans seem to come up with "Wish You Were Here" as their favourite song. Fine though it is, I'd rather hear "A Pillow of Winds", and indeed many others.


Pink Floyd was very multi-dimensional. They wrote a lot of "popular" music, _Wish You Were Here _is a perfect example. A simple sing along song though, compared to the brilliant album counterpart _Shine on You Crazy Diamond_.

I tend to prefer Pink Floyd's more experimental side. I Love the album _Animals_ and the songs _Dog, Pigs_, and_ Sheep_.

Several Small Furry Animals........is the strangest song and song title perhaps in the history of music.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I honestly can't stand Pink Floyd, except for the "Wish You Were Here" album, which I think is fantastic. Most of their music, to me, involves fairly bland soundscapes. I don't mind the length so much (_Live/Dead_ is one of my favorite albums), but it seems that Rogers Waters and the gang never quite go anywhere with the music.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

BuddhaBandit said:


> ...but it seems that Rogers Waters and the gang never quite go anywhere with the music.


Probably because their music until Dark Side was overshadowed by Syd Barrett's influence. Ron Geeson helped construct a seamless form for Atom Heart Mother, a wonderful work, better IMO on the Harvest recording using a cello for the second theme than the trombone that featured on many of the roios/live performances.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I liked Momentary Lapse of reason with Learning to fly, and Dogs of war.
judy tooley


----------



## cathcacr (May 14, 2008)

*Porcupine Tree*

Having done a good deal of scouring of the modern rock scene for sounds I'd like, I've come to like a group that more or less serves as the best heir to Floyd these days:
http://rateyourmusic.com/artist/porcupine_tree
As to where to start, the quantity&average ratings there suggest -- and I concur -- that their best albums are _In Absentia_ (first and foremost) and _Deadwing_. As with a lot of music these days, you can get up some good samples of their work on YouTube. Heck, just look at the track listings of the albums at the above site and a lot of them will be there on the Tube.

(Strange I should be making my first post on this site in a Floyd thread of all places. )


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

Pink FLoyd is my all time favorite band. I love ALL their work.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Echoes for me. 

I'll second the recommendation for Porcupine Tree. There's an awful lot of prog bands that try or have tried to make masterpices, not just Pink floyd.


----------



## Elaryad (Jul 29, 2008)

Porcupine Tree is a great band. They'll be in my country this year. I like very much their last album, Fear of a Blank Planet. Everything in this album is drama, intensity, a sharp critic of the contemporary society, and lots, lots of great music.


----------



## Ramamaiden (Aug 25, 2008)

pink floyd is just on another level. they are an amazing band, and almost all of their works are classics.
Regarding porcupine tree, i totally agree, tht band is really great. I recommend the album Deadwing. I think its their best work, its an amazing album.
An album i recommen that is not pink floyd or porcupine tree is from the band Yes. The album is Tales from a Topographic Ocean. I have that record on vynil, it consists of four track on which every of them have a duration of at least 17 minutes. Man, this 4 songs are masterpieces, and hearing them on vynil is just incredible. Try them, im sure you wont repent.


----------



## Mr. Terrible (Oct 17, 2008)

Were.
Rick was a very nice bloke.
A real gentleman and a gentle man too.


----------



## Isabelle (Oct 16, 2008)

I like Pink Floyd a lot, especially their older work, but then again I like the last things they made aswell, its one of those few bands on which I like almost every work.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm a big Floyd fan. I heard Atom Heart Mother on Radio 3 a couple of nights ago.

An underrated masterpiece of theirs, methinks.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Atom Heart Mother? Masterpiece? I don't think so. 

The only Pink Floyd I still listen to sometimes is early Pink Floyd. Umagumma etc.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 19, 2008)

Pink Floyd is hit and miss for me. There's so much made of Dark Side of the Moon, but the only track I like from it is Us And Them (though I think it's fantastic). I've explored a bit of their other acclaimed albums, but I haven't been too impressed.


----------



## Landon (Sep 7, 2009)

Pink Floyd are one rock's greatest bands and Pipers at the Gates of Dawn is wildly experimental at the time.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

You sometimes see articles that put forward an argument for how influential a band was. I'd say the Floyd led the way for Tangerine Dream, Hawkwind, and Kraftwerk, not insofar as how those bands sounded when they had developed their own styles, but in how they approached music-making in their early days.
One aspect of their appeal has to be the fact that their music has simple but coherent structures in which the musicians only serve the piece rather than trying to be noticed as individuals.


----------



## ConcertVienna (Sep 9, 2009)

Learning to fly - I loved this song already in high school! The video is cool, check it out on youtube.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I only liked their first album with Syd Barret.

I think they lost their charm when they stopped being a psychedelic group and turned into a concept-album, prog-rock band... something I doubt anybody aside from the Beatles pulled off with any flare (unless you include kraut rock and post-rock).


----------

